# Fasttech Order stuck at Customs



## Designerama (30/11/15)

Hey there,

So my order from Fasttech arrived in SA about a month ago but is stuck at JIMC (customs) for over a month now..

Has anyone had a similar experience or know how to go about getting the parcel released?
Do i need to go to the airport to fetch it?
I've tried calling and sending emails with no success or response from them.

Any advice regarding this is much appreciated.

[rsvp=17158]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Wait it out. Get used to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Designerama (30/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Wait it out. Get used to it.


lol... okayyyyy


----------



## Skollie (30/11/15)

oh gawd i also just ordered. can you not go there yourself personally and get it. you can say it is a gift. anything below a certain value is considered a gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (30/11/15)

Designerama said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So my order from Fasttech arrived in SA about a month ago but is stuck at JIMC (customs) for over a month now..
> 
> ...


 
I am in exactly the same situation. My order has been with customs since 3 Nov. Apparently they have a back log and cannot say how long it will take to clear.

Just be patient. Even better, forget about it. So when it arrives, it is a huge surprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Flash696 (30/11/15)

I'll speak to a few "friends" and find out if there's a quicker way of getting our vape mail. Will keep you updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (30/11/15)

Have you tried mailing jimc directly?
they a bit slow to reply.


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

lol....You can dislike all you want @Designerama . I've ordered many times from FT and there's nothing you can do but wait and get used to waiting. Sometimes you're lucky and it arrives sooner, but most of the time you just have to be patient and wait it out.
Sorry if being straight forward hurt your feelings, but you'll have to get used to that too. I'm not helping you if I treat you like a little girl and say "there, there, all will be ok. Maybe it will arrive tomorrow" because it's not my style and it won't help you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Designerama (30/11/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....You can dislike all you want @Designerama . I've ordered many times from FT and there's nothing you can do but wait and get used to waiting. Sometimes you're lucky and it arrives sooner, but most of the time you just have to be patient and wait it out.
> Sorry if being straight forward hurt your feelings, but you'll have to get used to that too. I'm not helping you if I treat you like a little girl and say "there, there, all will be ok. Maybe it will arrive tomorrow" because it's not my style and it won't help you.



haha...no worries @zadiac appreciate your honesty and no my feelings aren't hurt..lol
...just dislike the fact that i have to wait so long for my mod to arrive.


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Designerama said:


> haha...no worries @zadiac appreciate your honesty and no my feelings aren't hurt..lol
> ...just dislike the fact that i have to wait so long for my mod to arrive.



lol....no, the dislike button is actually for disliking a post, so you disliked my post


----------



## Designerama (30/11/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....no, the dislike button is actually for disliking a post, so you disliked my post


Fixed that for you


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Designerama said:


> Fixed that for you



Hahaha, thank, but you didn't have to. It doesn't really bother me, just thought you were pissed off by the way I responded to your post.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/11/15)

Howsit guys

I work with UPS on a daily basis, as well as SA customs.
I know many people get stuck with their orders in SA, as there isn't a specific clearing agent assigned to your order.
If there was then the stuff beats the line and comes through quite quickly.

For eg. I've just ordered a new PC board which is leaving Netherlands as we speak.
It will arrive in SA Wednesday and I will have it on Thursday or Friday.
(This is all done via UPS, as my supplier uses them worldwide)

I'm happy to hand out some advice here and help to whatever degree I can.
(Last time I said this I ended up with 20-30 shipments people asked/needed help with) 

You can indeed go to JIMC and request your parcel. (Expect to sit and wait while they find it though)
What is NB is that you need to know that it has cleared customs. (gets a *SAD500 customs declaration* form and a _*customs EDI notification*_)
Without these 2 documents created you will not get your parcel, no matter how much you know or fight!
P.S. *For info: You need BOTH of these if you ever wish to export something out the country.
*
My advice is (If you do import regularly) to find yourself a small private logistics company to act on your behalf, as your clearing agent.
This will fast track any shipment within 3-4 days MAX.
As an eg. Prive Logistics or Megafreight.
(These are my go to clearing agents when UPS is not involved)
They are just an example and there are many more/other private logistics companies that you can develop a personal relationship with,
as the big names won't bother helping you with just clearing (without a full invoice of their own).
In doing this; You can provide them with tracking details of any shipment, which they will follow and clear quickly for you + inform you once they have managed to clear + delivering to you if you require/request.

Throw any more questions my way, should you have any

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/11/15)

P.S. you can go with one of the big names if you are happy to pay.

Invoice and clearing works out to +- 5-10% of the total cost of the shipment/parcel.
i.e. $10'078.14 shipment = R20'233.93
(The import tax invoice I am currently holding)


----------



## Flash696 (1/12/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lim (1/12/15)

Sorry to say this, but this is what you get when you want to skip the local dealers... we not simply charging you money out of the blue. we pay to register as importers, we pay higher duties than "gift" so ultimately we don't get our stuff stuck at the customs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Lim said:


> Sorry to say this, but this is what you get when you want to skip the local dealers... we not simply charging you money out of the blue. we pay to register as importers, we pay higher duties than "gift" so ultimately we don't get our stuff stuck at the customs



It's not about skipping local vendors because of pricing. It's getting something that is not available locally. I support local vendors regularly, but if I want something that local vendors don't have, then I order from overseas. Only difference is that I know it takes long, so I order it and forget about it. Eventually it arrives. If I know it's something the local vendors will bring in, then I'll wait as they normally get it faster.

Then again, let's look at the Reuleaux RX200. 3fvape can give it to me for $48.99 with free shipping. Yes, it'll take one or two months to reach me, but can a local vendor give it to me for that price plus free shipping? No they can't. Sometimes you can afford that little extra for their markup and shipping, sometimes you can't. Not everyone earns a big salary and sometimes you have to go where you pay the cheapest. That's just how it works.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4


----------



## Designerama (1/12/15)

Lim said:


> Sorry to say this, but this is what you get when you want to skip the local dealers... we not simply charging you money out of the blue. we pay to register as importers, we pay higher duties than "gift" so ultimately we don't get our stuff stuck at the customs


yeah @Lim noted  ...always support local vendors tho... and should have this time again ...as i would have happily paid the extra R500 (in my case) instead of waiting... just saying

Reactions: Like 1


----------

